# Fishermen/gals ONLY! Antique Wood Tackle Box & A REALLY BIG LURE!



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Both of these Tackle Boxes are* Dated in the area of 1929 *or so. The Single* "All Together"* one is a* Real Beauty!!*

It's also a* "Scientific Fact"* (An Expression that USUALLY stands my hair on end! i.e.* NOT!!) *that* BIG LURES Catch Bigger Fish!!* They also apparently catch BIGG ….No …... *Charming Ladies!! *

*UUHHMMMM?* What size Rod, Reel and Line am I gonna have to Buy to Cast that thing??














































It's SNOWING Outside!! .....LIFE ain't Fair sometimes!! Of course if it Was Fair ….. *Elvis would be Alive and all the Impersonators wouldn't be *


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Man oh man, Rick, where did you come up with those beautiful tackle boxes…..I would really like to have those for my antique collection of tackle and lures….I have several old Garcia reels that date back to the early 40's and 50s, and a real nice nice collection of vintage lures from the 30s, 40s, 50s, and 60s…..I have a split bamboo flyrod that was my dads, and it was made in 1940. I have some old Chug Bugs, Peco Poppers, a Bass Masters brokeback lure made in the '40s…too many to mention. I still have the first open face Garcia reel that my dad bought for me…an old green 5000D direct drive…about a 3:1 ratio….that thing is slow…!!!!!
I've been intending to make an Oak shadowbox lure case for them all, but seems like other projects keep getting in the way…..one day maybe….Glad you posted those boxes…beautiful…!!! Oh yea…almost forgot to mention…I went fishing yesterday here at my home lake…beautiful day, and I had 7 fish ( all smallmouth, and 4 keepers ), and only fished for about 5 hrs…....not too shabby…
I have several "stickbaits" like the girl is holding….just a little smaller… Wonder how big a rod she has?


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome boxes Rick! Thanks for sharing. I think she'd need a telephone pole to cast that lure!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Mr. Dennington! * You should be ashame of yourself talking like that in front of "Lil Tackle 88"!! ...LOL..

What a Peach that little guy is!!! * " There's nothing like a small mouth on a stiff rod"......!!!! *UUHHMMM?? OH!! Small Mouth Bass!! Now i get it ….I tink???

I got the Pics on Google (Images). I was looking for an Old Picture of a "River Runt" but didn't find. DON'T GO THERE RICK!! It'll Hurt when you see all the "STUFF"!!

*Patrick: * That Little Guy on your lap is really Good Lookin', Must take after His Mom. ...LOL.. I think the "Lure" is a "BLOW UP" of a Rapala.

Thanks for replying Guys. We'll get *"Coffee Shop"* back on track, if we keep this UP!! A few Good Chuckles ain't gonna Hurt No one!!

*Rick:* (The Other One) Here's an* Antique* for you.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats one happy dude right there! When I was his age, I was catching rock bass and bluegill out of my grandparents lake, nothing of that significance. The thing I am thankful for though, is that my dad took the time to teach me how to fish those little guys and took me other places as I got older to learn how to catch some real lunkers.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Patrick:

You were Fortunate to have a Father like that. Both my Mom and my Dad wouldn't go anywhere near the water.

For some reason, maybe my Pisces Birth Sign they couldn't keep me away from it!! Even to this day…I LOVE THE WATER!! Tranquility at it's BEST for me anyway!!! IN, ON, Or UNDER IT!! I can spend all day out in a boat. Fish a little, BOB around a litle, fall over the side now and then …whatever..

My Grandfather was the one who taught me how to Fish, also the meaning of the word PATIENCE…

I must have drove him NUTS!! "Grampa. You Worms gone."..... "No. Just aren't any Fish around right now." as he dozed off again in his lawn Chaor ….LOL…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

The large lure I've seen at the Jackson, Mississippi Bass Pro Shop. They're sold as novelties. I would like to take them down to the ocean though, hook em up with some steele cable attached to a winch, put some whole chickens on it for bait, and see what I catch. "Captain, we need a bigger %$^&% boat!", comes to mind.

Growing up within sight of the Mississippi River, I guess you could say I grew up a River Rat. I love to fish. I used to hunt out of necessity years ago. These days though, there is no way I'm going to sit out in the cold and wait on a deer. I will, on the other hand, put a coleman lanterns as close to my cratch as I can without burning myself and still keep my important stuff warm while waiting on the next big cat fish to take the bait. I'm the only guy I know personally who has passed up on dinner, and a naked lady in the bed, just to go fishing.

I love the tackle box. I've never had a need for something that big though. I've never been able to get into artificial bait. I use live bait for everything except spoonbill. For spoonbill, you don't use bait at all, just a large treble hook. They eat algae, which is hard to hold on a hook. So to catch them, you have to get near the spilway at a local dam and snag them. 
Here's ya a few pics.
This one was from a fishing trip with one of my buddies. He caught two. I caught one. There's a legal limit of two per person a day. If you lok closely, that largest one covers about two thirds of the length of my tailgate on my truck.








A good haul of catfish. That lagest one in the front of the photo weighed in at twenty-eight pounds. I remember the exact weight, even though that was over a year ago, because of the funny story that goes along with it. I'll try to remember to get online tonight and tell the story.








Not as impressive in size, but my all around favorite fish for eating, a good load of bream. That's me and a buddy in the photo. We caught all these in about three hours on a local pond.








Here's the same buddy with an Asian carp he caught at Steele Bayou. Those things are taking over the waters these days. They are a real problem. This is the first one we seen though out of the water. We usually don't catch them. They just jump over our boat so fast that we have to be careful not to get hit in head by them. This one weighed just over forty pounds.








And speaking of Steel Bayou, this is why it's my favorite place in the world. 
There is nothing like coffee cooked over an open campfire while watching the sun come up over Steel Bayou.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I've seen more than one National Geographic Special on those Asian Carp! Guys driving their Boats with HEAVY Screen surrounding them, Motrorcyle Helmets. etc. A Lady got THUMPED right out of the Boat when she got hit by one of them!

It gets worse by the day! They have no known Predators! Spreading through the Entire River and Lake System!

A REAL PROBLEM for sure!!

MAN! Those Catfish are a Good Size! One of my Favourite TV Shows is those guys that crawl around the River/Stream and use their hands to grab these "Cats"!!

Even better is the show ..THINK it's "Swamp People" setting lines for Gators then go back and get them!! SHOOT EM!! SHOOT EM!! ...CLICK! ...OOPS ….Forgot to load the Rifle!! (Junior??) ..."Lizbeth" is the best Shot!!

Reality Shows????? PHFFFFTTT!! This is Reality! These are Real People! YOU and Your Buddy are "Real People"!!

Thanks for Posting and the Great Pics William!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad you like the pics.

The asian carp have became a problem here. I wa told they were attracted to the engine vibrations in the ater at night. We've had a few close calls. We were headed up the river one night and one about the size of that one in the photo came close enough that it knocked a cigarette ut of my mouth.

I don't care to try the hand grabbing thing around here. It seems fun. However, I've lived around these parts so long that I've also seen too many gators, snakes, and snapping turtles in the same holes. I could actually handle the gators and turntle, but if you want to see a fat one legged gimp run like the dickens, just surprise me with a snake. I claim not to be scared of anything, but I have to admit that there have been a few times that a snake has made me run screaming like a little school girl.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Noow, for the twnety eight pound catfish.

I had set some trot lines out and had been running them every morning. I got this twenty eight pounder on the last line before heading back to the docks. I barely got that fish in the live well with the lid closed so I could finish running that last line though. I got him in though and went back to running the line. I heard a noise and looked back and that fiesty fellow was coming out of the livewell.
So I figured a little weight on it would keep him put. So I took the casting seet off of the back pedestal and set it on top of the lid. I went back to running my line again. All of a sudden, I heard some more noise and a splash. I looked back and he was coming out again, and my seat was in the water. Luckily it was a floatable one or I'd have been less one seat.
So after fishing my seat out of the water, I said to myself, yep, I got your number.
I tied him to a stringer ran all the way through his mouth, out his gills and doubled back. I wanted to make sure that beautiful catch made it back to the dock. I tied him to my mooring cleat. I finished my line. I had two more smaller fish that went into the live well with no problems. So I started back towards the docks, which were about three miles away.
I stopped several times, but wound up giving up. No matter where I put this fish, he caused problems. Where he wound up at finally for most of the trip back was tied so that he was in the water right off my right side, right beside where the steering wheel set. Everytime I looked up he'd get to splashing so bad he was basically giving me a bath. I'd blip the throttle to gain speed, beat his butt some with the water and he'd calm down for a while. 
After all this, I get to the dock, loaded everything in the truck except for this one fish. Just as I was untying the stringer, it broke. There was no way I was loosing this fish after all I'd been through. 
You guessed it. 
I went in the water after him. I barely caught the end of the stringer before he could get away. 
You know how that ended. You seen him in the photo.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

William,
Great pics and great story!!! Thanks for sharing. Im still waiting for my 28 pounder!

I have one interesting fishing story that actually took place while I was Jet skiing rather than fishing. When I was stationed at Ft. Campbell I would frequent Lakes Kentucky and Barkley for largmouth and catfish. On this particular day I just headed out with my wife for some fun. We had been riding around about an hour near Bumpus Mills and there was a boat of about 4 people that were jug fishing near us. I started to notice that no sooner than they dropped the jug, it appeared the jugs were drifting away. I figured initially that boat wake or current were dragging them around. My wife and I had stopped and were enjoying the sun and talking when one of the jugs passed in front of the ski at a good clip. I hit the starter and drove up and grabbed the jug. I was nearly pulled in the water. I drug the fish up onto the back end of the ski and took it over to ther fishermen. They scaled it and it weighed in at 21lbs. They were much appreciative of me bringing it on over. I had half a mind to go out later that day and give it a try myself. Jug fishing is still on my bucket list.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Great Stories you guys! William I agree with you …..What the hell else might be Hangin' around down there!!

I'm not afraid of any kind of Wildlife BUT! I do Respect them!! I can't Identify Snakes so I give them a wide berth!

Speaking of Wildlife I've seen a dozen TV shows on these Feral Wild Hogs in the US. It seems that. like the Carp some places are getting taken over by these things. Texas has 1 MILLION and Counting!! BUT! The Game Wardens turn the Dogs Loose, catch them and then relocate them?


> Why don't they just put a "Large Bore Slug" in their Head and be done with it


Is this another "All the Do-Gooders" say that's "Not Nice"?

I mean look at the TEETH on this thing!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Rick,

You guys still telling fish tails/ stories?? I've got a bunch myself about things that has happeened to me on the tournament trails…but I won't get into that right now…I wanted to show you some of my antique lure collection. These are just several of what I have, but picked out the oldest ones…..you'll see Heddon Chuggers, Lucky 13s, Heddon River Runts, etc., etc..
Also, this time of year I always break down my reels piece by piece, and clean them, oil and lube them, plus clean all the rods and guides….Usually when the tournamnents end I have the time, cause I"ll be going down on the Texas/ Louisana border in March to a lake called Toledo Bend Resovoir for a week of good, and I mean good bass fishing. By the time we get there, the air temp will be about 70-72 degrees, and the water will be in the low 60's…the bass are coming ointo the shallow grass to spawn…we'll wear them suckers out throwing splitshot Flukes and "weinny worms", or a Shakyhead worm…..let's see if I can get these pictures to come through….


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Rick…...You've probably seen the one pic, but you haven't seen the other one of a tournament weigh-in…..

You'll have to guess which one I am…...


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

GREAT Picture Rick. I'm Droolin' over some of thos Oldies!!! Nice Selection!!

Guess? White Shirt, Center, Background, Right Handed, Holding The WINNERS in the Live Pool with his Left Hand???

The Photo came from Your Album at Photo Bucket??

One of those 11 Baitcasters as my Prize would be fine, second one from the Left looks nice. ...LOL…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks bud,

Yea, I really got some nice old lures….like I said, I need to make a lure/ shadow box some day…I've been offered a few coins for some of them, but…..NOT FOR SALE….!!!!!

The bait casters in the pics is only about half of what I have….One of our sponsors at one time was All Star Rods out of Houston, Texas, and they would give rods away to the fisherman, or used them in in door prizes at the meetings…I think I have close to 40 of different catagories….worm, cranbait, spinnerbait, etc…We also had reps from different line companys to give free line, so we made out like bandits at the tournaments…...I think at one time we had about 35-40 sponsors for different products…...nice…!!!!
AAHH…but alas…I think those days are gone for me, but I still like chasing the elusive bass when I can….

Man bro, those are some serious hogs…..uuurrr…boars..!!! How 'd you like one of them puppies to tear into you..?? I eat some boar one time..nastiest piece of meat I ever had…wild tasting….yuke..!!!

How do you like my new avatar? My wife caught me coming out of the tub….!!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the Avatar!! Is that the same Guy that was in the other one?

Your Lures. The one Third from the top, center, black, looks like Hula Popper without a Tail. Yes? Still one of my Favourite Lures in the Lilly Pads for a Bucket Mouth. I'll send you a few Tails and "Trailer Hooks" if you need them ..LOL..

Also Right Side, fourth one down. That is One OLD Lure. Yes? No?

I've got a few books behind me on Antique Tackle might see if I can find that one.
-----------------------------------------------------------
*Check THIS out!!*

Opened my Mail at home, a bunch from LJ's including this one from "joez" whos all Upset because nobody is replying to his ""Questions Postings". This one is the MILDEST of THREE that he Posted and I got at Home. When I got on the Site they were all gone. I guess someone flagged them. I responded anyway (Politely)

*joez* replied on a forum topic:-----------------* Hey ricky before I looked at your profile, I said to myself why is this conservative ******************** being such a bitch. Then I said yes I new it a conservative, so as soon as you have free time you know beating up gay people, shooting Mexican's, and water boarding women having abortions after being raped, tell me exactly how a human being like you becomes such as fascist. *
--------------------------------------------------

I LAUGHED like a Crazy Man when I read them!!

Prior to receiving it, I let into him pretty good on his Posting. 500+ Days and the Guy has done NOTHING but Post Questions on "Postings" and Forums" "0" everything else.

In otherwards he's done NOTHING of Benefit for LJ's or ANY Members and now he's WHINING because he's been given (as he put it) "I don't like the silent treatment, so you'll have to MAIL me and tell me if etc. etc."

What a WUSSSY!!

Okay, Later Buddy.

Rick


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok…let me see if I can keep all this straight….lol. Yea…the new avatar is my youngest grandson, who was in the car seat..my daughter sent it to me yesterday, so I knew it would fit right in….let's hear from all the people who think this is* porn*....

On the lures: Yea*....that's an old Hula Popper*. It may be one of the many lures I hooked that was snagged on a limb or stump (I have a few that I got like that while fishing). Thanks, but I have plenty of treble hooks and a "rooster tail", but I'll just leave it like that…..the other one is a very old lure that belonged to my grandpa…that is one of them that was made in the 30s-40s…...many more I just found, or was given to me…

I looked up that joez on his home page….what a whiner…I saw nothing to indicate his contribution on here…..what surprised me was that he had me for a buddy, and I don't remember hearing from him at all…he sure hasn't come back to say anything else, has he? On his forum topic, he answered one time, and that's it….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Jug Fishing:
Hawk Driver wrote, "Jug fishing is still on my bucket list".*
You've never been jug fishing? Man you gotta go if you ever get the chance. Warning though, it is like snagging spoonbill. If you ever hook anything over twenty pounds, you're hooked. It's an addiction.
Being from where I'm at, where there's so much open fishing waters nearby, I just assume sometimes that everyone has done some of these thing. I like to try anything new when it comes to fishing. If it has to do with gills and water I'm there.
One that I've never tried that I think would be fun is bow fishing. I've been fishing and watched these guys doing it late at night off some very expensive rigs. It's a bow and arrow with a fishing real attached to it. You light up the large fish at night, shoot them, reel them in. It doesn't look like something that would have me spending that kind of cash on one of those rigs, but I'd like to try it once.

*Rick Dennington's photos:*
Although I have a few old antique lures that belonged to my Grandpa and Uncle, I don't do artificial bait. I like live bait, jugging, snagging, pretty much every thing except artificial. It's nothing against it. I just never got into it. 
Then I scrolled down to the other photos.
Let's see.
I see cigarette sitting in an ashtray, coffee cup, multiple rods, and reels torn down for maintenance. Have you been taking photosof my place? Oh no, never mind, those are NICE rods. I used to have some real nice rods, way back when. Then I got kids and gave up on keeping nice rods. If I have one nice quality rod, and ten junkers, my kids will break the quality rod everytime. 
Nowadays, I keep any non-working reals for parts so that I can repair my kid's rods when they screw them up. On my rods, which they know not to touch, I have a few Zebcos, Garcias, and Shimanos that were made way back when that I can depend on. I tear them down every year, clean and lube so I can make sure I don't have to start using those cheap reals too.

*Wild boars:*
Yes Rick, boars have become a nightmare for a lot of landowners. They move in and take over things, detroying land like you wouldn't believe. I've only seen one in my life. It was on my Grandfathers property years ago, back before all the preserve the wildlife people started putting certain animals over common sense, but they didn't last long enough for them to become a problem for us. A 30.06 ends problems like that pretty quickly.
Of course, I grew up around that old cajun, so we didn't waste the meat. We cooked it. I agree with Rick Dennington, that is some nasty eating. I don't care to eat any more.

*Personal story:*
You know, I understand that you don't want to wipe whole species of any animal off the earth. Really, I get that, but what sense does it make to allow any one animal animal population to destroy someone's life, especially in cases where the people were there first?
I've lived most of my life in Mississippi. I spent a few years in Georgia, where my mother lives. Her father, my other Grandfather, lives in the north Georgia mountains, and was a beekeeper. At one time he had over three thousand hives. Most of his honey was sold in drums to the Sue Bee Honey Company. He was one of those old guys that tended bees 365 days a year. He never got sick. His life was those bees.
Well, back in the early 90s, black bears started tearing his hives up. Game Wardens came in and warned him that if he harmed the bears in any way, he'd be in the federal jail system so fast it's make his head swim. The wardens came out and set up traps and everything, but they caught a grand total of ZERO bears. It took less than six months to bring my Grandfather's hive total from several thousand down to less than sixty. It took less than six months after he was forced into retirement over this for the man to die.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rick, I really like the bikinifish you caught with that big lure in the last photo. I just have one question: Did you mount her?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok Charlie, it's still too early for me. I haven't had enough coffee yet. 
I read that, went to another post, and caught the joke five minutes later.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I understand, William. I just finished my second huge mug, so I'm good.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

William,
Sounds like you go through the same process I do every year as far as reel maintance….I've done that ever since I got my first good reels..My dad always said* "take care of your equipment, and it'll take care of you*". A creed I've tried to live by all my life when I got old enough to really know what he meant.. That pertians to *ALL equipment*...cars, trucks, boats, shop tools, etc….I lived in Memphis, Tn. for 20 years, and belonged to a bass club for about 16 of those years…There is no water close to Memphis, so we fished down in Mississippi at Sardis, Enid, and Grenada lakes for our tournaments…A couple of tournys at Ross Barnett (usually a 2 day tourny, cause it was so far away).
My Grandpa taught me to fish for catfish when I was young, with a cane pole, bobber, and a special *"stinkbait*" that he made up…ground up minnows, a little flour, and fish blood….man, that crap stunk to high heaven, but brother, it caught the fish…my dad fished the same way, except with rod and reels….I fished with him till I went in the service, and swore I'd never sit on a hard bank again, and I was getting a boat. I bought my first boat in 1971, and have had one ever since…they never bass fished, but they taught me how to catfish, jug fish, (my grandpa finally bought a john boat), run a trotline, but bass fishing was in my blood, and I guess it still is to this day…..I always told my wife that when I die, I hope I'm in my boat holding a rod in one hand, and a smile on my face…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Well Rick D, I've fished about all my life. The place I grew up, you could walk out on the front porch and turn your head to the left to see the Mississippi River (head turn right if you were on the back porch). We fished for anything that was biting. If it swam, we eat it. That included turtles, alligator, catfish, gar, bass, bream, perch, and even the occasional rattle snake or water moccasin.

I had a nice bass tracker that I used to take up and down the river. Sadly, I no longer have it. Cash flow (or lack thereof) and my health finally made me have to make the hardest decision in my life, to give it up. I still have a little ten footer jon boat that I use for smaller ponds and such, but my back just can't handle the waves on that river anymore. The last time I took the bass tracker up the yazoo canal, they had to call paramedics in to get me out of the boat.

I know what you mean about love of water. I've told my wife that when they know I'm going, do not let me die in no damned bed. If they know I've only got a short time left, carry my up the yazoo canal towards Steele Bayou. Find calm spot in one of the coves, pull over, let the boat drift, and just let me die in peace where I call home, the waters coming off the mighty Mississip.

As for the catfish bait, the stinkier the better. I once had some blood bait. I always kept it in one of those old airtight military ammo cans because my Grandmother would complain about the smell of it. I left some in the back of the closet once and forgot about it. That stuff sat in there for over a year. When I pulled it out one day, I'd forgotten what was in there and opened it in the house. We had to air the house out for two days. I thought to myself, what the hell, I'll give it a try. That was a helluva catch. I either caught a catfish or at least had a good fight with every single piece of that nasty stuff I put on the hook that day.

I done mechanic work most of my life. So anything mechanical in nature, like those reels, I keep in good working order by mainaining it. I'm now trying to teach my kids that anything you want to keep, if it moves, a little drop of oil on it will keep it moving. I don't care what kind of metal it's made of, even aluminum, if it's never oiled, it isn't when if it fails, it's when. Nowadays they make the gears inside plastic. I lot a monster catfish once because of a plastic geared zebco. Since then, I open a reel up in the store before I buy it. If it isn't something with metal innards that I can take apart and work on, I won't give a wooden nickel for it. As you probably know, that limits my choices on new reels.

I know of all the lakes you mention. I've fished a couple of them. 
About thirty minutes from me is a lake named Eagle Lake. They used to have bass tournement there every year. I haven't heard about one in quite a while though, so I guess they might have stopped them. They've had a few problems with that lake in the last five years or so because of flooding off of the Mississippi River draining into it. There is some nice fishing there though. My back just doesn't like that long drive up there though. Also, my little boat I have now isn't big enough for that lake. It's one of those that it may be calm one minute, but if a breeze kicks up on one side of the lake, by the time the ripple makes it to the other side, it's a one foot wave. Therefore, I never fish Eagle Lake anymore except when a buddy of mine who still has a bigger boat takes me. I'm with you. When I can help it, I don't care for banks anymore.
The last time I was up there though, I caught a six and a half hybrid bass. Until that day I had heard of them putting those in that lake, something to do with fighting some kind of algae problem. That was the first time I'd seen one though. It was alright though. The hybrid bass still tasted like bass.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Charlie: *

"Rick, I really like the bikinifish you caught with that big lure in the last photo. I just have one question: Did you mount her? "

No Charlie. I bought one of those Plastic Replicas that the Taxidermist (or somebody) use to day. Moun …..No …. Put it up on the Bed …sorry …Wall Instead. I always do Live Release so they can live to "Fight" another day!!

GREAT Picture Post You've got going there Buddy!! We keep this up and we might just get a lot of LJ'ers coming back in for a *Coffee and some YUK YUK'S!! *

*William: * "Ok Charlie, it's still too early for me. I haven't had enough coffee yet. 
I read that, went to another post, and caught the joke five minutes later." *LMAO!!! * Better Nate Than Lever!!

Speaking of *"Not Nice"* Aminals (I know) ..... This is a *"Canadian Gray Wolf". *They run in Min. packs of 10 but usually upwards of 20.

Throwing Stones at them and going *SHOO! SHOO! * ain't gonna do it. I don't think. I'm pretty sure they've made their way down there also.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That wolf looks bigger than the Holder!

That Holder must have a back of steel… to lift that kind of weight that way…

AWESOME!

*Was he caught on a Phoebe Spinner, fly, or what? LOL*


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

If that was me ….He would have been caught by a Scope and a Large Bore from at least a Quarter Mile away!!


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

What you can't tell from the photo, is that Peter Dinklage is holding that wolf…. ;-)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for a goood morning smile here Rick 
some great story´s you foks can tell  (even though there is some names on the fish I can´t translate )
are you scared of those teeth Rick …. you better be …wild pigs is pure danger to hunters if they got the chance ….. but the taste ….yumm ..yumm ….droool
don´t let the opptunity slip away if you are invited to taste it 

by the way some nice tacklebox´s 

Dennis


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Patrick:

I have no idea who Peter Dinklage is, but if He's a For Real Person, it very well could be. I Googled "Canadian Gray Wolf" and that was the best Pic I could find. There was no Description with it.

I should Google "Newfoundland Moose". Epidemic of them out there! I THINK it's One Moose for every Three Residents!

They LOVE the "Free Salted Salad" Beside all the Highways. So …... YEP! KA BOOM!! All the time. ALL the truckers down there have "Cow Catchers" on their Trucks.

Think I have one on here already ….YEP! If your driving an Everyday Car this is what might happen …..









*Hey Dennis!! *Thanks for dropping by. Always Welcome!! Thanks but I'll stick with "Prime Rib" from a Cow! ...LOL…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

And the moral of this story is never pick up Bullwinkle as a hitchhiker.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Rick 
Moose or elk is not funny to meet even in a roadtrain (18 wheeler)
with Kangaru catcher as we call them ..... been there - done that in Sweden 
in a 18 wheeler with the catcher onfront .... didn´t get the load delivered before
the truck was repaired with a new grill , watercooler, window and a new kangaru-catcher 
beside it took a half day to get the Elk out of the engine room…......not even a little steak to me 
and the mechanic´s :-(
call that a wake up … and you won´t be too far from the truth 
if yousee them near the road then slow down …. they kill people if they are invited inside
as the one on the picture

Dennis


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Rick -
Are you sure about the age of those tackle boxes? The first one has a five digit zip code for Covina, CA and those weren't used until 1963. That fish logo also looks wrong for the late 20's.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Sawkerf:

That's what the 2 AUCTION SITES said where the Pics came from. Why does the FISH LOGO look wrong to you?

To me it looks like something that was done by Hand. How do you date it by whatever is wrong with it?

However. I'M anything but an EXPERT on Old Tackle Boxes.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Rick:

Found these Poking around the www. The MASSIVE Pile of Lures and Box were on Etsy for $350.00 last year. 160 Lures on there and a nice old Tackle Box. I have a FULL SCREEN Pic of it also if it would be of any use to you, I can send by e-mail. The Sites "Amazon Downloader" cuts them all down to 500 Pixels Wide.

The Single one is 100 Years old and sold at auction for $7,500.00. The Red and White Wobbler sold for $5,000.00

Got a few more, will Post later.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

isn´t colectors just crazy


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

My brother-in-law got tired of losing gear in his favorite drift on the Lewis River so we went up there at low water one summer several years ago. He grabbed a pruning saw and put on a wet suit and he came up with this:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

one lost his money maker that summer 
but I presume you can do it again to fill the another tackle box :-(

Dennis


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Rick -

I would question the auction site about the zip code. If you do, post their explanation about a zip code being used 34 years before they were required. - lol

As for the fish logo, it looks like one I've seen that is used by a fishing equipment manufacturer. I'm no expert, but I think that it showed up about 20 years ago.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Rick,

Man, what a great collection of old lures…I see *Hell Benders, Hula Poppers, Chug Bugs, Lucky 13s, etc*., etc.

For a seroius collector, that's not a bad price on that stash…I think I've got a Wooden Minnow, and a couple of South Bend Wobbler…just not in the box, and not that good a shpe….if you have the original box they come in, that's what makes them expensive, and a collectors item….I'd love to have that bunch of antiques…I'd have to make a serious lure shadow box to house all of them….Thanks for posting and letting me look…...uurrrr*....DROOL…..!!!*


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

muleskinner,

WOW…your brother-in-law got a bird nest on the ground with that find….I've never seena an old snag with that many lures hung on it….I've found a couple off of stumps that got hung up, and when the water got low, you could troll right up to them and take them off…..I'd really like to find a "goldmine" like that…...


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I basically "retired" from fishing 40 years ago when I discovered girls and playing music, so my tackle box is pretty much a museum. Some of this stuff is really old, since it was handed down from my dad and grandfather.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't fish with artificial bait. I prefer live bait such as worms, crickets, and minnows. However, I have a few antique lures in my box simply because they belonged to my Grandfather and Uncle. My boys have their own tackle boxes and they do use artificial bait. They get upset with me at times because I won't let them use any of the ones in my box.

One day, one of the older boys asked why they couldn't use them since I never did.
I first told him that he couldn't because I'd hate to have to throw him in after it if he lost one of them.

When he got a little older I explained to him where those lures came from and I think he understood a little more.

Then he wanted to know why I didn't put them up for safe keeping instead of my tackle box.

Some of you may think I'm a little nuts, but with those lures in my box, I feel a little like my Grandfather and Uncle are still out there on the water with me.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Charlie:*

You've got a LOT of GOOD STUFF in there. I think that Big Fat one is a Collector for sure! Actually it doesn't look a whole lot different than My Tacklebox of today!! ...LOL.. Minus the Old Stuff. The Simple Solution to the Girls and Music would have been to take a Portable Radio and a COUPLE of Girls with you when you ALL went Fishing!!

*William:*

I hear you about having that Tackle Box with you. I had a "Black Eagle" Tackle Box with a LOT of Nice Lures in there that belonged to My Grandfather. About 12 years ago I Lived with my Mom for a while. Drove a Really Nice Chrysler, New Yorker, Fifth Ave., Mark Cross Edition. Came down to the Undercround Garage one morning, it had been broken into. JUST the Trunk. The only thing taken were 4 Rods and Reels AND the Tackle Box.

I KNEW who did it. A Russian Guy who had an old, small truck that was always full of variuos "Things". A week before that I was outside cleaning the trunk up and he came over and commented on my Fishing Gear.

I confronted him about the Theft. *He got REALLY MAD* that I would accuse him! BUT he said something that he could only have known if he saw the inside of the Tackle Box!! It WASN'T open when he saw it the first time. I told him that. He threatend to *"Put me in the Hospital"* if I pushed it! *I REALLY DON'T like that kind of thing!!!*

The Cops couldn't do anything about the Theft or the Threat. ODDLY enough, for some strange reason his *"Little Truck"* went up in Flames about three months after that in the Outide Parking Lot.

Couldn't Possibbly have been me though I arranged to be .....Sorry….. I was away on a trip to Kingston, 150 Mile away at the time. ;-} * "If The Front Door Won't Work! You Can Always Use The Back Door!!" *

-----------------------------------------------------

*Chrysler is Below.* After I ripped out the Suspension System and Replaced it with Monroe "Tuned Sport" Suspension, put in a Direct ,Cold Air Intake so the Poor Engine could Breathe, a "Performance Chip", Larger Capacity Generator and Water Pump, and "Modest" Performance Tires it ran like it should!

*SWOOSH!!! * Off the Highway at 70/80 MPH …..Stayed Flat as a Pancake! ...Well a little "Drifting" now and then that was very easily handled. Had it for Ten Years.

2 weeks after the Photo, the "Custom Plates" were Stolen at a Shopping Mall. WHY? Do they take them Home and put them up on their wall? Maybe the Russian Guy was out Shopping? ...LOL…










--------------------------------------------------

*BELOW is the First Car I ever Owned (Mine was the "Other Color" Black) when I was about 18 Years Old!* Morris Minor 1000. Paid $150.00 for it CASH! That's how we did it back in the *Good Old Days!*

Mine was the "Deluxe Model" on the bottom. It had a THUNDERING 1098cc Motor, the other one only had 948cc. 2 of us could Yank that Motor out of there in less than an Hour, Fix whatever needed Fixing, Back in, and Away We Go Again!!

*FUN!! * I put Three other Guys in there. We all Chipped in for Gas. Fishing Gear, Sleeping Bags, Coleman Stove in the Trunk. *Head North!! *Any kind of an Upgrade I usually had to drive on the Soft Shoulders to let the Traffic Past…LOL..

*You went to wherever you got to,* Fished, Slept, Ate. Did that a few times for a couple of days. Check the GAS. Uh Oh we gotta head back Home!!

*I'd go Back There in a Heart Beat!!!*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

nice minor you had Rick we still have 5-10 of them on the little island I leve on 
love to see them on the roads among all the other classic cars that visit us 
in the summer time …. but not the speed they a driven with softhats behind the stearing wheel
they destroy the engine by the speed of only 10-15 miles

thanks for the show Rick

Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Dennis, 
Are you saying they were ruining them from driving them too slow?
Or saying that 10-15 MPH were too fast on them?

I ask because I have worked on a lot of antique cars that turned into nightmares because people babied them too much. Some of those antiques weren't meant to be babied. They were built to be driven, and hard. Take it too easy on them all the time and carbon builds up in the upper end and chokes them down.

I drive a high horse powere vehicle. If you don't get it out on the highway every now and then and just run the hell out of it, it'll start to spit and sputter. Too much easy driving on it and it gets choked up. You have to get out there and blow the smut out of her.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Rick:
I put Three other Guys in there. We all Chipped in for Gas. Fishing Gear, Sleeping Bags, Coleman Stove in the Trunk.

You never invited me!

You sound like you enjoy camping. I'm talking about CAMPING, not what I see a lot of people do these days.

My kids and I take off for Steele Bayou a few times each year. We have stayed up there for as long as seven days straight as long as we catch enough to keep up eating. 
We are the only ones I've seen in years camping up there. A lot of people around here, when they talk about camping, they're talking about RVs in some park with running water and electrical hookups.

I went to visit my brother on a three day trip him and his family made to a local spot called Askews Landing. I got there and they were sitting outside their camper watching a DVD on the television. I couldn't believe it. He had coffee going in an electric coffee maker and dinner heating up in a mocrowave.
Why didn't they just stay at home?

When we go camping, the most modern thing we take is my propane fish cooker. We use tents and sleeping bags. We gather wood for our fire. We use coleman lanterns for light (I like the old style with a tank for fuel and two mantles), and coleman stove to cook breakfast (fish). We eat what we catch. Anything we don't eat stays in the basket in the water so we can take home and put in the deep freeze. I carry my cell phone just in case of an emergency, but if there's no emergency, it stays in the truck. We go to get away from everything, not to carry everything with us.
It's usually just me and the boys (I have seven sons). My wife and daughter usually come up, but leave the first night. They prefer pizza and a warm bed to fish and a sleeping bag. My boys and I though, we would live out there in nature if we could. 
Wife will usually come check on us about day three if she hasn't heard from us.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

William they drive them tooooooooo slow mostly becourse its old people behind the stearing wheel 
but allso becourse they basicly is afriad of driving since the morning they got the driver licence 
why people that is afraid to drive ever get a driver licence is something I nevr have understand

many of the cars got a chock when a new generation enherite them and just hit the pedal
first time the take them out for a spin ….......often they have to restore the engine after that

the tourist in the old classic cars does know how to drive them becourse they often have restored 
the cars themself and they just drive slow on the island in the summer time to enjoy the wiew 
but its still drive me nuts … lol

I know very well the little trick of getting on the highway a long day with the car and let it run for the money
its a hole new car after that  we did it every second month or so back then

uuh I still remember how it is to have campfire in front of the tent hearing /telling good stories to be past on
there I envy you a little 

take care
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought that was what you ment Dennis, but wasn't sure.

I'm sure a lot of those cars over there are just like American cars from back in the day. They were meant to be driven, not babied around with. I've talked with a lot of people who have rebuilt these old cars and have no idea how to care for them.

Another problem I've seen people run into is simply not knowing proper techniques for antique cars. 
On a lof of the old Model A Fords, you had to rev the engine a little as you shut it off. A lot of people who have them now don't know this. The reason for doing so was lack of lubrication on startup. The cylinder walls were made of babbit, softer than modern materials, and didn't have good lubrication at startup. By revving them while ********************ting them down, it left unburn gas in the cylinders which left some oily residue on the cyclinder walls. This helped it next time you started it up.

I also seen a guy ruin an engine by leaving the choke on half choke for over a hundred miles. A lot of these old antiques had manual chokes on the carburators that had to be operated by hand. Some would forget to fully push the choke off and run them way to rich, which is very bad for the engines.

.

.

.

Yes, my boys love camping. I love it a lot because it brings back so many memories from my youth. It's one of those things that is being lost with the younger generation though. A lot of these young people these days won't get out from under the television and computers long enough to enjoy nature.

I bought a new tent last year. Well, it was new to me, but I got it used. Its a tent bog enough to sleep me and all seven of my boys. When we set it up the first time there was some mesh pockets that went in the corners that I couldn't figure out what they were for, since they were too small to hold much. So I pulled out the instructions out of curiosity. It turns out these were meant to be cell phone pockets. I laughed my butt off that there would be cell phone holders in a tent.

.

Here in the south (south U.S. anyway), we have what is called snife hunting. It's a tradition that we have always done to all youngins. It was done to everyone at some point when I was a kid. Nowadays though, we've actually gotten young adults with it because they had no idea what a snife is.

A snife does not exist. It's a joke.
You talk the idea up to your "victim". You get them to go snife hunting with you. You carry them out into the wood late in the evening or nighttime. You have them hold a bag in a clearing while you "run the snife to them". There's different variations of the way you can do it. The idea though is to walk off and leave them, and scare the hell out of them instead.

We actually have two different versions of snife hunting.

For young kids, we have them out there waiting for snife while we circle around and come up behind them and scare them. For older ones, who we are sure can find their way back to camp, we just leave them out there holding the bag and we go back to camp, leaving them in the woods. We've had a few that stayed out there well over an hour before they realized they'd been had.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sounds like good fun
what we usualy did with the youngest boyscouts /girlscouts was in the wee ksummer camp
we few of the nights have what we call a night runs (with maps and compasses) but one of 
them was with out and was basicly a run to see if they could catch imaginair thiefs or worse
there was adults with the groups if it got too much for the youngest but they stayd in the background 
trying to ceep up with the thrugh the forrest I remmember one year we actuly run around in an old 
windmill that have milled corn after a socalled spy it was first the day after we discovered there was no floors on the beams scarry thoughts today what could have happen 
one of the fun thing about that year is …...it happened on the island I leve on today 

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

running the engine too fat is atleast a little better than run them toooo poor in the mix
that have cost many engines there life


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I love old cars like the one ya'll have shown above.
My kids and I always catch the antique car show when it comes to town.
They just don't make them like that anymore. That's back when cars were built to last.

I can only afford one toy these days (my Blazer).
Once upon a time, when I was running my own shop and wrecker service, I usually had several project vehicles going at a time. While my favorites have always been the high horsepower beasts, I also have a soft spot in my heart for the old unusual vehicles.

One vehicle I used to have that I wish I had back is the old 1962 International Scout I once had. 
It was a four wheel drive with a 152CID 152 engine. That thing would go about firty five miles per hour with your foot on the floor, going down hill. It didn't make a lot of horsepower, but had enough torque to go anywhere you wanted to take it.
I tore that engine down when I first got it and rebuilt it. One of the most interesting engines I've ever worked on. Every bolt on it was an allen head.
It was real fun in the summer. The doors and top came off and the windshield folded down onto the hood.

I went searching online for information on another interesting International engine I seen years ago, and came up empty. I guess there wasn't enough of them made to get a response online. I've only seen one in my life myself.
International made a seven cyclinder engine once. I'm not sure of the year or cubic inch displacement. 
The dang thing was a V-style engine though with four cyclinders on one bank and only three on the other. When it was running, it always had what sounded like a dead miss to it and a constant out of balance vibration. 
It was by far the most unusual engine I've ever seen.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

that sounds like a werd engine to get around 
I gess it wass too freak for people to want it 
I gess it was a dead end for international like many other projects 
car factory´s have made over the years like the turbine cars back in the sixty´s
though I liked the design of those cars 
not long ago I did saw a program where they showed two surviving cars of them 
still running smoothly and the owners does a great job to be in tip-topshave 
still taking them out for a spinn 

Dennis


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

*Was going for Tarpon but oh well a Black Tip will do.*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*CHIPY!*
That looks like a #$%%$ SHARK! 
Please tell me more.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Dennis, I don't know about a turbine car. Are you talking about a rotary engine?
They started as the "Wankel" engine back in the 50s or 60s.
They work very similar to a helicopter engine and create crazy amounts of power compared to their relative small size.
I've never worked on one of those, but have always been fascinated with them.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I had a Mazda RX2 back in the 70's… HOT lil car!

It did not like Sub-Zero temps in Eau Claire, WI.

It was replaced by a Subaru coupe… Lasted really good…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Joe!
I was trying to think what car the rotary engines were in. I was going to do an internet search but hadn't gotten to it yet.
Thanks.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Wiliam 
the Wankel engines was original in the small NSU cars I think the name was Prins NSU and where
a German patent as I recall it before the Mazda bought the patent but not 100 % sure

here is a link on you-tube where you can see Jay Leno´s Chrysler gas turbine car from 1963




and here





there is more vidios on you-tube in the right side of the window 

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

it was an italien engineer and designer Giovanni Savonuzzi who build 55 turbine cars for Chrysler 
but after showing them around Chrysler sadly destroyd 46 of them to avoid paying custom duty

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

one thing that was a stone around the neck to the wankel engines in the Prins NSU was,

what is simular to piston rings in a more normal engine type either they were too soft 
or they got too hard so the champersides or the pistonblocks wear out too fast

but Mazda seems to have found the solution on it

Dennis


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Great New Fishing Knife!!* IF you could figure out what all the Doo Dads are for??









=============================================================
AND …..... A Self Designed *PORTA POTTY!!* (How do you keep from Falling Through??)










=============================================================

*Wankel Engine:* This Image was originally a GIF that would Move and Cycle through the Entire..Intake…Compression…..Power…and Exhaust. BUT!! The New Amazon Downloader won't Download GIF'S (That I know of) so it's stationery at the Intake Position.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

) I have seen the knife before Rick but it still make me chuckle so much I end on the floor every time 

Have you ever heard of when a scout or soldier have to take a spade-tour in the forrest/bushes
this is for the new generation of luxus-body´s …. they tink they need a chair to plant a speciel part of there
body in around the clock … I just wonder where the gameconsol is

yep thats the wankel rotation princip 

Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you for the history Dennis. The extent of my knowledge on those engines was the old Mazda's that used to have them. I always enjoy learning about old tecknowledgy that makes so much sense that you can't help but wonder what went wrong.
Jay Leno I think has bought of all old interesting cars.
I watched a special one night about his car collection. He had everything from rotary engine cars, to Rolls Royce's, to old beater pickup trucks. He even had a car that run off of steam that was produced by buring wood. Could you imagine getting out and stoking the fire with wood to get a little further down the road?

Love the knife Rick.
I, too have seen it several times before, but it is so fitting in the fishing and outdoors discussion.
You need what son? Here ya go. It's in there somewhere. Don't cut yourself.
I forget how much, but I read that you could order one of those knives straight from the company for some ridiculously outragous pirce. Of course, if you got the money to order something like that, I guess you got the money to pay for it?

As for the chair, it works.
Laugh at me if ya'll want to, but I do have to carry a bucket with me when I camp these days.
Between my bad back and bum leg, going to take a crap while camping without a bucket would be a demonstration of what it means to "$#!+ and fall back in it".


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey, I'm running behind this morning and only have time to check in on everything.
One of you guys shoot Chipy a PM for me.
I still want to know more about that fish.

I understand a google search would probably tell me all I want to know, but I find fish stories are always better coming from the guy in the photo, or at least the guy who took the photo.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey William!! Words Out on You and Rick D. Those* HOT Trucks *you guys own are getting to be Well Known!!

---------------------------------------------------------









---------------------------------------------------------










============================================================
While I'm here …....... Has anyone Noticed that* "cr1"* has* SUPPOSEDLY been off here for 19 Days?* He got the BOOT but I heard it was for a Week.

BUT!! I noticed that his "Avatar Picture" had changed (*The Old one was on here a week ago*). Not only His Avatar has changed, *ALL of his Pictures on his Projects and his Blogs have changed also. TO THIS:*
=============================================================








=============================================================
*SUPPOSEDLY* the ONLY way you can change ANYTHING to do with your ACCOUNT is to be *SIGNED IN*. IF He Signed In, it would have shown a new Date on his Home Page. *NOPE!!*

Is there a *"Back Door"* (Hack isn't a Nice Word) here that HE Found? Very Intelligent Guy!! (Seriously)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

wuoldn´t only be visible if he actuly made a comment either to one of his or others post/blogs

what a reputation William and Rick D. seems to have  LOL

Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

They know it when I'm coming Rick. I posted photos of my truck on your other blog. Anyone who doesn't see a big black Blazer with yellow stripes and skulls across the dash coming up fast so they can get the hell out of the way, well, they deserve anything they get.

I'm not mentioning the one you speak of with the black and yellow logoed avatar though.
Might mess with the peacefullness I've noticed around here lately.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Rick:

Not only are William and I known for our "hot trucks", but also for our coffee drinking, too….We have an image to uphold, and have to maintain our reputations…. Him with his "hot Blazer", and me with my "little Red Wagon"....We both like to fish (in different ways, mind you), come from the South, and are true "****************************************" (at least I am…not sure about William…lol), but I'd bet $$$$ on it…..

William, don't let up on this guy…he's out to spoil our reputations if possible…..he thinks he can catch bigger fish than us…...but the "proof's in the puddin"....!!! Ok..enough of this foolishness. Let's get serious…

Rick: I have noticed cr1 has been gone a long time, and I figured he got the boot from Martin…Like WillyBill said…..sure has been peaceful around here without all that unnecessary noise going on..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Let's see,
My blazer is not hot. I stay cool as a cucumber behind the wheel. You can do that when you have enough horses under the hood to stay ahead of the pack.
Yes, I love to fish. I'm a river rat. Grew up within sight of the mighty Mississippi, where catfish was considered one of the major food groups.
From the south? Yep, I'm a Mississippi stumpjumper.
***********************************? Nah, not me. Oh, if you ever want to send me an email, my address is [email protected]
I have to say though that Rick is only foolin'. He's one of those canadian ****************************************. He's alright in my book.

By the way, I'm one of the few, the proud, true ****************************************. I got that nickname in school for legitimate reasons that a lot of these kids who TRY to call themselves **************************************** would never understand.
I got my first paying job when I was thirteen. I hoed cotton in the fields from can to can't. I made eight dollars a day. After one summer, my neck stayed a constant reddish tint from having my head down in the fields. Thus, my name ***********************************. 
I bring this up because in some parts of the world, some see *********************************** as a derogatory label. I just wanted to point out that some of us **************************************** got the title honestly and wore it with pride.

As for the CR1 discussion, unfortunately, I stay clear these days of anything to do with that guy. I've got my own personal reasons. Besides all the other crap, one of his many claims hits home with me and I won't upset myself over things such as what it is on the internet. I want my time at Lumberjerks to be a peaceful one. I will tell you the premise of it though and you can figure out the rest.
Two of my eight kids are dislexic. If you've read even a portion of his many famous Lumberjock arguments, you ought to know why I drop from anything to do with him.
If not, and if you want to know still, drop me a PM. I won't say any more publicly.

.

I saved the best for last though, 
You said, …..he thinks he can catch bigger fish than us

Check out the last photo of the original post.
If I was about twenty years younger and single, I'd be asking him for fishing tips if *THAT'S* what he's catching out on the lake.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

GOOD Comments Guys!!! I'm the best Fisherman??

Okay let's put this to rest! I herebye concede my Title as the *Best Fisherperson on LJ's *To ….(DRUM ROLL….).........* Mr. R. DENNINGTON!!! *(Thunderous Rond Of Applause!!!!)

PROOF You Say??? *Check this out!!!*=========================================================








==========================================================

The Good Old Days William when you worked your BUTT of regardless of the Conditions and Circumstances.

I've Been doing it that way *ALL My Life!! *Know What??? *NO BIG DEAL!! *I was Raised that way! 
If Something/Anything needed done. *SUCK IT UP and DO IT!!*

*An Excuse not to?? Not that I know of!! An Excuse is just that! An Excuse!*

As but a small example. When I was in College, one of the Courses was Surveying. Professor divded us up into 5 Groups of 4. Sent us to High Park which is a HUGE Park in Toronto. Up, Down all over the place.

*Only Problem (read EXCUSE if you NEED TO) was that it was 15 Degrees Below ZERO!!*

3 of the teams quit part way through! They figured the Prof would understand. Thay even tried to get US to leave! *SCREW YOU!!* The other team didn't know what the hell they were doing but they got all the way around. It was about 4 Hours to complete.

I was doing the Notes and Bearings. By the end, My Toes and Fingers were Frost Bitten. SO WHAT!!

One of Our Stick Men got it Real Bad so we *MADE Him leave, but we "Got His BacK'.* We were about 2 Feet Out (UH OH!!) by the end. I went Home, Fudged and Recalculatedall our Notes/Sightings so we were only about 4" out Made all the Notes Nice Nice.

They HAD to be turned in the next day! The Prof gave the Three teams (12 Guys) that left a Big Fat Goose Egg 
*"0%"!! * *"If I was your Employer and I send you to do something!! I expect you to do it!! No Lame EXCUSES!!" *

The other team that stayed got *65%,* mostkly for their EFFORT. He gave Our team *98%!* He said "NOBODYS EVER PERFECT! He Pinned our Notes up on the Bultin Board. Took me a Year to live that one down!! ...LOL…

I even found an Old Picture on here! The Bottle of SCOTCH is in my Left Pocket …LOL…










==========================================================

Camping the "Good Old Way?" ABSOLUTELY!! Pic is below. I'm sleeping outside because my Buddy Snored like a Freakin' Chain Saw!! The Boat we rented was a Old, Beat Up, BEAUTIFUL WOODEN Flat Bottom 16 Footer with an Evinrude on it, 10 Horses I THiNK. Rope Pull Starter, Reverse?? Spin The Motor Around Stupid! What could be easier!!

*My Heart Yearns!! * Something has gone terribbly Wrong between Then and Now. Think it's called Progress!! EH!!

If GM brought out Brand New "Old" 55 to 57 Chevys ….I DUMP my CTS SPORT Blah Blah in a Heart beat and I'd be first in line to buy one of the New "old" ones!!

==========================================================









==========================================================

This Pic MIGHT have been from that trip.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey guys! Sorry I have been skipping the conversation, I have been down in Huntsville this past week attending a course I should have been sent to over a year ago. Anyway, looks like I missed quite a bit of fun. I didn't miss the other trash in the NSTF. It seems as though the NSTF is getting worse and worse with all of the political stuff. Im about to stop visiting the NSTF altogether.

Like Rick said, it had been quiet with cr1 gone. I guess it never takes long for successor(s) to step up!

The turbine car you guys were talking about earlier is Awesome! Those engines pack a lot of punch for a small lightweight package. The problem with turbines is that they are mostly all or nothing. In the helicopter world we measure the RPM in percentage rather than an actual number. The difference between "idle" and "fly" may be about 30-40% but there is not a huge difference in fuel consumption. I wonder how the exhaust was routed on the car. Turbines can have exhaust temps in excess of 1000 degrees. My final thought was about how the thousands of RPMs are geared down enough for the car. In helicopters, the main gearbox is generally bigger and heavier than the engine(s) with the gearing being handled by a large planetery gear. It takes something with signifacnt size to turn 20,000 RPMs into 365.

Sorry I have been absent, even though you guys "made do" without me!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Don´t ask me Patrick 
all I kno is that 17-20 years ago we did tinkered around with turbines in the Rc world 
to see if its was possiple to go the step further from pistonengines with high rpm 
to turbines and now they not only use them in the airplanes but allso in helicopters and boats
but I never got to play with the gear systems 
since I have been out of reach with them the last 15 years

Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep Rick. Work ethis isn't taught these days. When my brother and I were walking good, we got chores. We were responsible for these chores getting done properly and on time or there were consequences. From that, we learned good work ethic. Nowadays though, if a person doesn't do a job well, or on time, you're supposed to look at the circustances. Circumstances in my youth were, life will kick your butt so you better get tough or die.

I never complained about my first job. I was proud of it. Of course, in those days, eight dollars a day was plenty for me. I worked six days a week. We spent time with family and went to church on that seventh day. That gave me forty eight dollars a week.
Twenty four of it (half) went to help with family bills, because that was just what you were supposed to do. Twelve of it went to a savings jar for me to buy my own school clothes. This made me happy because with me paying for it, it was the first time I could pick out my own clothes. The other twelve bucks, since prices were more reasonable then, was enough for me to buy an RC and a moonpie when I wanted it and still have a couple of dollars in my pocket for comic books and such. Remember, comic books were only a quarter then.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Rick:

You, my friend, have* NOTHING *to concede on the subject of fishing…Judging by the pics you posted, you're #1….!! That is a nice pile of fish in that one photo…is that Walleye, or Pike, or…..


> ?


 You're # 1 in my book, buddy…..:

You amaze me with how you can post stuff like the highway signs…how do you do that??? You almost embarrassed me and WillyBill…it's like putting out a* WANTED POSTER….*tell your secret, so I can learn it….I have a lot of good pics of fishing….from bass clubs to tournaments…...I'm almost done with the reel cleaning…3 more to go…...that'll make 22 ..lots of grease and oil…)

We need to keep this thread going, cause it's fun and it's not political or religious….I hate* BOTH *topics, so let's keep it going…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Was looking through some old photos and thought about this thread.

Though ya'll might like to see an albino catfish. I don't know about other parts of the country, but you seldom see these anymore around here. Therefore, I done something that's rare for me. I kept this one alive to get a photo and then went and put him back in the river where I caught him.








Bass I caught on a cricket at Eagle Lake. This one, I can't remember the exact weight, but it was a little over six pounds.








Always my favorite though, bream. They may not put up much of a fight, but I love the taste of them. My wife says I'm the only person she's ever known who'll eat bream and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Patrick: *Nice to see you again!! Contribute all you got Buddy!! Don't concern yourself about the other JUNK in here. Actually I think it's slowing way down from what it use to be.

*Rick D: *They are Pike. Don't usually keep them but a Neighbour, Friend of My Mom's ORDERD me to bring her a Bunch! So She got these right after the Picture. When the BASS aren't biting I fish Pike for fun. I have an* Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 5500 C3 with 18Lb Test on an Ugly Stick for these guys.*"

*We need to keep this thread going, cause it's fun and it's not political or religious….I hate BOTH topics, so let's keep it going…" * YOU got that Right Buddy!! It's a LOT OF FUN! We're up to 76 Comments now. That's a GOOD THING!!

By the way I just Posted a NEW one that connects to My other* "Welcome All Immigrants". * The Courts found all three of the Family members GUILTY of First Degree Murder in the Deaths of the The three Sisters and the other lady. That's LIFE with NO chance of Parole for 25 Years!

*William:* That's a Nice Load of Fish! The Bream looks like what we would call Bluegill or Sunfish up here.

*Dennis & William: * Have we found something else in common? RC, U-Control, Model Airplanes, Boats?

I couldn't afford RC so most of mine was U-Control. Scale, Combat, Stunt and Rat Race. Motors were as small as Baby Bee .049cc's up to McKoy Red Heads at .29cc's and .35cc's. Those Suckers turned 30/35,000 RPM's on a Glow Plug.

In those days you bought a KIT for a Model. Box full of Sheets of Balsa Wood (NOT Pre Cut) ,Plans and maybe some Hardware. Week or so to Build and 30 Minutes to watch them go Head first into the Ground ….LOL… Oh well. Pick up the Pieces and Put it back together! NO Automatic Starters either! FINGERS Only! I still have the Scars to prove they just Loved to Kick Back on you.

Rick: You mean Signs like this one?? ...LOL….










*HEY!! You Guys! We Hit The BIG TIMES!!! *










Rick: It's a Site I have Bookmarked that you can do this on. BUT! If I go looking for it now they'll probably Blow this all away. So I MGHT ..find it later and give you the Link.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Dennis & William …OH! & Our Chopper Pilot Patrick!*

Model Aircraft….. Big Ones ….. Big Motors ….. RC ….. Hard To Fly? For *ME *it would be!!

NOT This Guy! Check This Out!!

Talk about CONTROL! *YIKES!!!*


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Rick, Real nice flying. 
Check this 17 yr. old out, my dad sent me this link last week.
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tzowQtqOM_I


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Rick thank´s for the show he deffently knows to use a stick …LOL
I think its look like a modell of a russian sukoy he fly as I remmember a model looked like that one 
but its difficult now days since most stuntflyers look the same

I think I still have the frame of an old U modell or two on the shelf I hasn´t finished 

I have a drawing I have started on of the british Hawker Harrier jump jet but I have used 
many years to figur out how the stearing shuold bee when you hoover with it and I just can´t get it right :-(
it shuold be made with a high rpm piston 3.5cm engine and a fan 
I know the sound isn´t right but that was what we had back then before we started to tinkering 
with real turbines like this one on a truck …. just wait to you hear the turbine 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=iiMVjdT8j0I&NR=1

it was a Dane the came up with the first in this size as I remmember 
but they are tooo fast for me to fly theese planes with turbines 
I know of one who build the A10 warthog with two turbines …..talk about an expencive modell
and you have to bee ready for a crash on the first testflight …..scary thought…Brrrrrr…

I did fly with a plane I had a ramjet on …..........speed 200+ miles 
but tooooo noisy for the feilds so it got grounded after the first two weekends 
do to complains from the nearest city

here is a liitle fun if you like micro weapons 





and in the other end of the scale the biggest roadtrain I have seen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=pCWlfLkRxh4&NR=1

and here a modell to the truckerwomen 





have a great day
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I so deeply apologize guys. 
Ya'll have completely lost me on the model discussion. I have always liked my toys full size. The bigger the better. I started yawning at anything under four hundred horses years ago.

Sooooo…......
Since I want to have a reason to keep participating in this thread though, anyone else see what's wrong with this IKEA photo?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, the right front corner is supported only by the ladder… OR SOMETHING!!

Very strange picture…


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

William, maybe this is more to your liking? 
It doesn't quite make 400 ponies, but it's pretty close.
1970 Mustang Fastback GT(now a Boss clone)
It retains it's original 302 that I have installed aluminum heads, aluminum intake and a set of Hooker headers. The original automatic has been replaced with a 4 speed toploader.
To do list:
Front fenders
install a locker 9 inch with new gears.(currently the original 8 inch with 2.79)
re-paint
re-upholster the drivers seat
It looks nice now and is fun to drive. I drive it about once a week to work, except in the summertime when it's 100 plus everyday. It gets pretty good mileage with the current rear end and cruising on I-15 @78mph runs around 2500 RPM.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Hawk, what tranny exactly do you have in there? It has to be a low geared gearbox. I have 2:78s out back of my blazer and, once she's wound out, at 2300 RPMs, I'm cruising at well over a hundred. 
With such a high gear ratio, my blazer moves like a heavy rock out of the hole, but it was built as a highway truck, not for the drag strip.

Now, I'm not saying anything is wrong with your setup. 78 MPH at 2500 RPMs isn't bad for most vehicles. Speed versus RPM band is a tradeoff depending on what you want. To get more speed at cruising, you'd sacrifice take off launches like I have. Some people argue that a middle ground is a compromise. They're right, but it's still a compromise.

My thoughts on your setup is that with a lower gear tranny, if I were you, I wouldn't move much lower than what you have now in gear ratio, unless you just want to build a quarter mile car. That looks though more like a cruiser, so you want to keep those comfortable cruising RPMs.

The nine inch would be a big improvement though. It would hold up fine with a car in that weight class for occasional launches. Most 302s hold up well to 5000 RPM clutch drops as long as your not out there doing it everyday. The only other suggestion I would make on that setup is to use beefy universal joints.

Myself, you told me how you dressed up the engine, now when are you going to pop those heads off and let it breath. You know its not hard at all to top 400 horses with a 302 don't you?


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven't been through the tranny at all. Since the tranny wasn't original and I am not proficient at serial deciphering I had to go with what the seller stated, which was that it was the close ratio toploader as opposed to the wide ratio which were offered by Ford. Honestly, it's not an ideal setup. Launches are medicore and highway cruising isnt optimal either. Like you said, it's a compromise.
I have another toploader and a 351C that came out of my fathers 70 Cyclone. That is the future for this car(I hope). I plan on building the Cleveland in the next couple of years and find out the specifics of the 4 speed that was with it.
For now Im riding out e drivetrain that is in it since it is mechanically sound and taking care of some other details in the meantime.
I'd love to hear more about the cleveland if you know anything about them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

They made several 351s, the Windsor, the modified, and the Cleveland. 
Note, if you've got a Cleveland, hang onto it for dear life.
The Cleveland got it's name because it was made in Cleveland Ohio in a plant that was capable of producing the engine from start to finish. 
If you want to build it up some, only two code variations of the motor are four bolt mains (Q and R if my memory is right). All of them though, even the two bolt mains have room on the block so they can be drilled at tapped at a machine shop for four bolt main caps. This was done because this was THE performance engine of it's day. 
Most of the engines were a certain code (letter designation in the serial number). I can't remember that code to save my life. However, they were low compression engines built to keep cost down. Simply using ultra thin head gaskets from Summit or Jegs though bumps the compression up closer to about 9:1. I really wouldn't want higher compression than that anyway, because then you'd run the risk of spark knock if you did not run premium, non-ethenol fuel in that particular engine.
There was a version called the Boss 351C that had like 11:1 compression that could run on regular gas quite nicely. This was accomplished because of the special four valve heads that they used.
Be sure you have a Cleveland first. I'm not calling you wrong, but these engines were so popular that a lot of windsors and modifieds have been sold to unsuspecting people who didn't know howto tell the difference. If you've got a Cleveland, the upper radiator hose will route to the front timing cover, not the intake like most engines.
They were highly sought after because, compared to the other engines of their day, the Cleveland had huge intake and exhaust ports compared to other engines at the time. Because of this, they were capable of being built for much higher horsepower and torque. 
Also, even with the two bolt mains being capable of being turned to four bolts, you could build them for much higher RPM bands, and run them safely up past a redline that would blow lesser engines in no time. 
I've seen Clevelands putting out over six hundred horses at over six thousand RPMs. If you've been around engines much at all, you know what that kind of RPMs would do to most American engines. Can you say shrapnel?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

William!!!! So what's wrong with the Bed??

Patrick & Dennis: Great Videos! That Guy can Really Fly. Those Turbo Jets go like STINK!!

CARS: Mine isn't anywhere near 400 Horses. BUT! With ONE Modification I did get it running a LOT better than when it came from the Factory. This is a Testament to the STUPIDY of GM Automotive Engineers!!

I bought it in March. A Caddy CTS Sport 3.6 Litres, 5 Speed Auto/Manual, 255HP. I have NO Problem getting Speeding Tickets with it either!

When I buy a car I always also buy the Factory Manual for that car. This time it came from the USA, $125.00. THREE Freakin' Volumes, Each 3" Thick! Must be 6/8,000 Pages!! Why? Every time, after you spend 30 Minutes trying to find the right section …..it's "First remove the whatever, See Section 23-876 for instructions", again, and again, and again. My old Intrepid Manual had it all in one place. Easy Peasy!!

PIC 1: Overall Pic. I put the Front Fender Louvers on, The RIGHT way! Wipe the fender down, Wipe again with Isopropyl Alcohol, LIGHT pencil line forAlignment and Spacing, Infra Red Goose Neck Lamp, get everything HOTTED Up, Apply Louvers, Hold and Press for a bit.

I also had to take the entire Trunk Lid apart, Inner Liner, spoiler, third brake light, bezel etc. I wasn't interested in checking the Spare Tire and finding 4/5" of water in the well, up to the now Rusting Jack. Water was coming through the Second Holes in, that hold the Spoiler on. NO Gasket RIGHT at that Point! EVERYTHING Downstairs. Scrape and CLEAN off ALL Gasket material. 50' of all new "Weatherstripping Gasket" applied as above. DONE!










PIC 2: Look at all the F'n Buttons in there. I still haven't figured out what they are all for. Stick Shift…... 5 Speed. 1st. Gear is all but Useless. Back Tires aren't even over My White Line from a Red Light before it goes to 2nd. While driving….. Slap it over into Manual when you want us a fixed gear Ratio or Gear Down. BUT! It won't tell you on the Dash what gear you just Slapped it into. You MUST go Up or Down a Gear before it shows you? DUH???










PIC 3: Under Hood. EVERY Car I've ever owned I've Detailed the Motor so you could eat your Lunch off of it. BUT!! See that BIG Black Box in the Front Right Corner? That's the "Air Box" The 1/2" Thick Air Filter is in there. It only takes about 20 Minutes to replace it. DUH!!! You have to REMOVE "Stuff" includung the "Air Sensor" to be able to Open it.

First time I replaced the Air Filter which is about 6"x9"x1/2" thick it had a nice neat little 3" Dia. Dirty Part right in the middle. HELLO!! That's all the air that's coming through it?? YEP! The "Big Black Box" has ONLY a 3" Hole in the center that runs right through and hits a "Tear Drop Gasket" attached to the Side Fender" (3" Circle with a WEE Little Opening in the Bottom). That's How ALL THE AIR was coming in! WTF!! Last time I checked it was 15 Parts Air to 1 Part Gas! NOT even close to possibble here!!

See all the Caps for the Fluid Fill Ups? Not the Power Steering one you don't. It's Totally Hidden and Inaccessible under the front Right Corner of the "Motor View Cover". Another DUH!! You have to remove the Cover to get at it…BUT! (You believe this??) to do that, first you have to remove the "Cross Tower Strut Brace" to get it off. Those 4 Bolts also attach to the Monroe, Coil Over, Gas Struts!

What do these Engineers do. Live in Various Parts of The World. Throw their Designs at Production and…"OKAY! BUILD IT!"

Oh! The "In Cabin Air Filter" Back Left Corner, Behind The Battery, UNDER the Wiper Cowling and Weatherstripping. That only Took an Hour to Replace. NEVER been replaced since Day One. All kinds of leaves and Crap. How does the AC Function if that can't draw ANY air in??









PIC 4: The STUPID Air Filter!!










PIC 5&6: My Remedy to get AIR into the Motor. To hell wih K&N!! Out goes the Air Box, Clean up the area, 3/4/5 Cardboard Templates until I get it Right. Sealed off from any Hot air, IT"S A "PROJECT"...LOL… 1/4" Oak painted with Flame retardant paint. Machine Screws to hold it to the Body, $35.00 Dollar Inside and Outside Cone Reusable Filter. 3" ABS (Yep! Plumbing) through to Original "Accordian" rubber, 2 MJ Fittings (Plumbing again) at Both ends to Hold Filter, and Air Sensor to Throttle Body Box.

Oh! Top Seal? 1/2" Water Pipe Insulation Epoxied to top of 1/4" Oak Seperator.

Run Better? Bet Your Sweet Ass It does!! Jump on the Gas Pedal and it GROWLS like a Crazy cat! Fuel Mileage MUCH Better all so.










==========================================================










Where's Rick D Hiding at? Gonna have to Post some Fishin' Pics to get him back here! There's a Lodge less than 2 Hours from me. He's gonna go nuts when he sees some of the BUCKET MOUTH BASS Picures I just got from their www Site….LOL…

Later Guys: Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

There's a Lodge within 2 hours of me. Limerick Lodge on Limerick Lake. Akso right off a Main Highway. Never been there but am GOING this year!! After visiting there www Site and seeing some of the fish, dowloading about 50 Pics I'm all JUICED UP to go!!

Also a Map ("B") I can put up so you'll know what area I'm talking about, East End of Lake Ontario. Pics look like something you'd catch in the "Far North" Not So!!

Anyway, hre's a few Pics of Mr. BUCKET MOUTH aka Large Mouth Bass. For some reason they seem to be the most "Available Fish" in this Lake. One is of a Lake Trout, not particularly Big, but a Nice one anyway.

==============================================================










==============================================================










=============================================================










=============================================================










=============================================================










=============================================================









=============================================================










=============================================================










=============================================================










=============================================================

OKAY!! Guess that's enough for now.

Rick

*FINE!! If you Insist! Why Not!??*============================================================










=============================================================










==============================================================










=============================================================










==============================================================


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

255HP? Man the CTS is capable of so much more.
I have to defend Caddillac here. They make some of the best engineered engines in America. The problem is that they're too good maybe for the regulations the have to adhere to.

You probably are getting way better mileage, horsepower, and torque by simply allowing it to breathe better. The biggest baddest engine in the world can't perform if it can't breathe. That's the catch though. Do you realize that in some states here in the states, your car now would not pass emmisions inspections? You'd be fined and have to put it back stock.

Luckily, I live in one of those states that don't have emmisions testing (yet). I have a huge breather on my 400 horsepower engine. You gotta let it breathe. Mine would never pass an emmisions test either though.

Another thing is all the other crap they put in them. You can't buy a car anymore. I want to talk to you on my computer. I don't need all that crap on my car though. My truck has a new radio in it I installed this past year. I like my tunes and I need a good one to hear over the exhaust. The radio though has more buttons on it than the rest of my entire truck does in it's entirety. The only problem is that I had to get my teenage daughter program the stations, time and such on it.

I'm not saying computers don't have a place in cars. They just aint for people like you or me. I seen a corvette in a magazine a while back that has computer controlled everything in it. That thing though was hitting the redline at over a thousand horsepower on pump gas.

Back to Caddilac though, I cannot hear the word caddy without thinking of the 502CID. That thing was a monster. It was designed to carry the heavier rear wheel drive caddies back in the day. They over built that baby though and didn't realize they were building on of the highest torque engine ever from their line. Well you know what they say about torque? Horsepower sells cars. Torque wins races!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Rick…

COOL Car!

COOL modifications!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I seen this and though of this thread.
Interesting camp cooking method.
Might try this next trip to Steel Bayou.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

OK Rick, and Rick D. Here is a few pixs of my truck and boat. The truck is a 1999 custom Silverado. The boat a 2007 Ranger 620. I'll do better (I hope) with pictures of fish caught this summer…LOL


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Wayne:

Thanks for joining us, and sharing the pictures of your rig…..sharp-looking as always…Wayne and I have exchanged pictures of our boats, and talked fishing for a while now. He has a great-looking Ranger boat..maybe he'll post some pics of his catches sometimes…..right now he's about froze in for the winter..lol.

Ok Rick, I'm baaaaack… got a few pics to post for you for our fishing and tackle thread…..a rod stand I built several years ago…..All I fish with are Ambassador Garcia 5500C+3 reels and All Star Rods….made in USA..

Pictures of my boat….a 2000 491 Ranger w/ 225 Optimax….uh oh…one too many of the boat…!!!

Just a few of the tackle boxes I carry….21 in there now…. My favorite Wiggle Warts….

And my favorite jigs….Eakins Jigs made by Jewel Bait Co. in Mo…best jigs I've ever used…..


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Rick:

The rod stand is my personal stand that I built to hold 14 rods…I've built stands for the local fisherman around here and when I was in the bass club in Memphis, I built several for them….Mine is all solid wood…hard Maple, but I've built them out of Oak, Cherry, Maple…just what ever they want….also I build them to the size they want…from a 4, 6, 8 10, 12 rod stand…..average stand was an 8 holder…..all hardwoods..no ply or pine….I'm cheaper than Bass Pro Shops or Cabelas (I've been told), and they are just as nice…..I might even do a project post on the stand…....what 'd ya think? Glad to have Wayne aboard on our discussions….keep it going….pick at it like a sore, and don't ever let it get well…that's my moto…What's a moto? Nothin', what's a moto with you?????

Uhh oh…I forgot to add a picture…this is my line and tackle station, where I keep extra tackle boxes and extra line…..most of this stuff came from sponsors…...


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I love that rod rack Rick. I am going to have to get something going here. Mine are all stored in the rafters of the garage in the winter and I leave them on the boat in the summer. Of course I dont have 25 rods like you do  I love your water machine too…great looking boat.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Wayne:

Thanks, pal….I build these custom rod stands for some of the local fisherman around here, when requested….I started building them when I belonged to the bass club in Memphis for the guys there…I've built about 10-11 I think , so far…..I build them to ever how many rods they want…I've built 4,6,8,10,12 holders….just whatever they ask for….the one in the pics is mine, and it holds 14 rods….simple to build….most run in the 8 rod holder….mine was the first one I tried, so it was like a prototype, I guess…I use all hardwoods…Oak, Maple, walnut, etc…I can build them for about a 1/3- 1/2 off of what Bass Pro Shops, or Cabelas sells them for…..no tax, and no shipping…I think I'll do a project post on it with more details to follow….Keep adding to this thread if you got stuff….it's fun, and we're trying to keep it going…..carry on, Wayne…..

EDIT: Do you think I need a few more boxes for tackle, or is this enough?????......lol.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Wayne and Rick you have some nice yughurtmugs there but don´t they 
usualy hold up to getting in waters …........I gess we can´t have both a watertight 
and a showboat at the sametime since you always seems to have them on the road or in the garage 

likke your full packed fishing rodstand Rick always ready to move out 

all I can carry is two at the same time on the bicycle :-(................ no car and not even a bathtup to row in 
but I do like to go along the beach with a rod in hand when the wind blow 6-9 s/m 
to see if I can get a trout or two …..... not succes yet but on the other hand I have sofare only
been out a cuopple of times the last twelve years 

I know a man who can get to the waters sit for around a ½ hour with his coffee and go down 
to the beach and throw one or two times and then go home with fish every time ….......
do I envy him ….....yes and no 
no to how little time he spendt on his hobby 
and a big yes for is skill to read the hunting aria /water and to see where the fish stands

have a great evening
Dennis


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Dennis:

Thanks for jumping in on the fishing thread and joining us…One thing is for sure…you don't have to have a big boat, or even a little boat to enjoy the sport of fishing, and it doesen't take a lot of equipment to have fun. A couple of rod and reels, like you say, carried on a bicycle, just to get to the water…..A little time, or a lot of time spent, is the pure pleasure of just getting your "hook wet"....I've spent hours and never get a bite, and then be there 30 minutes, and catch several…you never know…One thing I learned a long time ago…."You can't make 'em bite if they don't want to". Come back another time, and it might be a different story…you might load the boat…... Keep the comments coming, Dennis…we like it…..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for the comment on the rod stand…I enjoy building them….lots of fun….lol.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

one of the great thing by going at the coastline in realy fresh wether and throw out the spinner /lure
is that that there isn´t room for other thoughts sice you have to concentrate about the fishing
and when the day is ower and you see the last glimt of the sundown 
your stress is gone .. sort of blowing in the wind 
it sounded like I never had catched anything … sorry for that …. I know how to get fish every time 
if it is only to get the foot …......and I ain´t talking about buying them …. LOL 

I have on my own long list of to do things one rodstand simular to yours and have had it for years 
but that will have drawers under the rods and raised on the wall 40-50 cm~~20 inch
to have the reels /sparereels /exstra lines on bulk roles 
but I think I have to make it only for 6-or 8 rods if I make it with drawers …. well the time will tell 

have a great days foks time to get a morfar (nap) not a real sleep …. on the nightshift :-(

later 
Dennis


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Dennis, I had to post some pixs of the boat in the water…ha ha ha….you asked the same question that my sister keeps asking…"do you just take the boat around to the launches and take pictures or do you actually put it in the water?" Thats my brother with the bass.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

okay Wayne we have to take your word for it 
since you have pictures to back you up ….. 
and with a fish on board we can only give the approval to call it a fishing boat …. LOL
but in the last picture you seemed to have forgotten that wheelbearings and brakes 
on the trailer and car isn´t watertight and can give you some major headdeach if you 
don´t take seriously care of them if you want to dip them at the waters too

thank´s for the pictures wayne …. good to see people have fun outside the shop allso

Dennis


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Dennis:

I see Wayne posted some pictures of his rig in the water….I have some around here somewhere of mine in the water…..Where did I put those? UUMMM…well it might come to me tomorrow….

Mine and Wayne's boats are the same kind….Rangers….The trailers are also RangerTrails, and come equipped with waterproof bearings that are sealed in oil..never has to be changed says Ranger (?). The trailer lights are also waterproof w/ sealed bulbs and lenses…We do have to watch our tow vechile brakes, cause they DO get wet, but dry out pretty quick….so not to worry….by the time we get home they are ok, usually… Oh, by the way…that's a crappie his brother caught…nice one, too…....


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Rick, Thanks for the info on the rod holder. You really do a nice job on them. I might have to commission you to build one for me. I think its OK for one Lumberjock to commission another isnt it?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Wayne, I think there is no doubt that you could build one yourself…I've seen your work and it's super…These things are simple and easy…It will give you some wood to work on while you're froze in there….lol. Hey bud, you can do it…..just decide how big you need it and go for it….but I think ypou need to buy more rods….rods are like tools…..you never have enough…HA HA HA HA HA..!!!!!! Thanks for the compliment. We might have to check with Martin on the commissioning job…never had that to come up before…...Hey..I'm kinda surprized…..the rod stand made it to the Daily Top 3..When do I get my check..????

Don't know where Rick is,,he hasn't been on this thread or LJs in 2-3 days….he might of skipped the country…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I did noticed you both have a ranger 
what I didn´t kow was your trailers is delivered water tight …. I hope the boats is it allso …. LOL

I realy wanted if our goverment wuold change the silly rules about the boat trailers 
since we can get the american made but we have to rebuild them if we want to use them on the roads :-(
who want to destroy a beatyfull paintjob that can´t be repaired so you can´t see it 
and the trailers we can buy here just looks plain boring and miss alot of the futures I have seen on some 
of the american boattrailers :-(

diping the bearings nd brakes is never good and we have to be realy carefull here since nearly all the waters 
we have access to is saltwater so as fast as we can get to a waterhose after llounching and when 
we drive home after the day we have to spool the saltwater of unless we want a rustbunck faster
than you can spell to salmon 
and now ours isn´t delivered with watertight lightbeam …............unless they have started with it 
in the last few years …. and I doubt that since I still hear people have to take it of before the start
unload or reload the boat on the trailer

Dennis


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Rick D….got a new chip for the Humminbird Sonar.










Also got some new line put on a couple of reel spools. What do you think?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Morning Wayne:

Those chips for those depth finders are cheap, aren't they….?:::lol. I know when I bought mine for my Lowerance X17, I think I paid about $120--130, and that was several years ago, so I know they've gone up considerably since then….Does you chip cover all the lakes up North and how many? Mine covers all the Southern lakes…..They know you've got to have them, so they have you by the snarrlies…lol. That should do the trick once you get it "dialed in" to your favorite lakes…....

On the PLIne: I've never used that line, but I knew guys that did fishing the tournaments and local fisherman….. I've heard pros and cons on it….it just up to the individual using it as to wheather they like it or not…..One good thing, though: You made a good choice on the 100% flurocarbon and green…That stuff virtually disappears in the water….I've used the green, and still do, cause of our clear lakes around here, but my favorite is still "clear"...Green or clear…..they both work great…..Let me know sometimes what you think of the PLine when you're back to fishing and catching…...lol. I'll be curious to know.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks Rick. I havent used the LakeMaster software before. I have Navionics in the Lowrance. I like Navionics, but when I asked the Cabelas guy he said the LakeMaster works the best in Humminbird so guess I will try it. It wasnt too bad $125. The Navionics Platnum was actually more expensive ($200.) LakeMaster covers Minnesota and the boardering states. We have over 10,000 lakes here in the state so guess that should be enough for now…LOL. OK on the line too. Cabelas had tons of choices, but I wanted to try something colored since I thought it would be easier to tie knots in etc if it was colored. Will see how it works. I got one spool with 8 lb test and wanted 12 on the other, but they didnt have 12, so opted for 15 lb test.


----------

